# Help, my husband doesn't love me anymore.



## Sherlock

I'm sure this topic must come up all the time but I really need help. I met my husband almost 11 years ago after my first husband told me he didn't love me! We fell in love and I moved from Canada to uk with my two children. He also has a child from a previous marriage. We now also have two children together the youngest is 16 months. 
Yesterday he announced he doesn't love me anymore and perhaps never did. I am devastated and all alone as most of my family and friends are still in Canada. 
I don't know what to do or say. I can't eat or sleep. I just want to wake up from this nightmare and get on with our lives. He is such a lovely person, talented, caring, will do anything for anyone. I love him but didn't tell him enough. I know at times, especially during a bought of depression after our first child and during a very difficult pregnancy I can be very grumpy. But I thought things were back on track. We just went on holiday and had a great time and when visiting my uncle he said he loved me just as I am (I'm still carrying baby weight and finding it difficult to loose so am very conscious of my body shape). 
I'm just wandering around an empty house with no friends or family close by. I feel so isolated and alone.
I have tried to see if he will consider counselling but it is like he has been thinking about this for a long time and his mind is made up and he has shut off all emotions. 
I don't know what to do. Help please.


----------



## notreadytoquit

Sorry that you find yourself here. Are you sure he is not having an affair? You may get more info and responses on "Coping with infidelity forum"

I also went through a similar situation. Just make sure you take care of yourself first.


----------

